# Unzipped Zipper Face



## gears of gore (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey man I did this in 2011, worked great:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/110803-unzipped.html
If you have any questions lemme know and ill help to the best of my ability.


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

This is my try, didn't work out to good because it was a purple zipper and wrong color concealer


----------

